# board bags?



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know much about board bags and sizing. If I have a 156 board, should I get a bigger board bag so I can stuff extra gear in it? Like a 165? Or should I get a board bag around the same size as my board?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Get a bigger bag so you can cram your stuff like helmets, boots/other stuff.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Go with one step up. My brothers 57 Prospect fits fine in my 165 Dakine bag...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a dakine bag that fits up to a 165. My board is a 154 and I usually also pack my friends board a 153. Plus I put 4 bindings, a lot of clothes and maybe even a boot or two. Get a big bag that way you fit all your shit in there.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone I'm going to get that 165 Dakine bag


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

It's really good, it's got great padding inside to protect your gear. I bought mine without knowing that it was the womens edition , I just like the color rather than the black one.










mine is the color "ocean plaid", thats the only picture I found about the color.

but yeah the bag rocks.....


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just as an FYI, the Ogio Agent is really sweet too.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Just as an FYI, the Ogio Agent is really sweet too.


Checked it out...Nice! A little steep in price but it looks like it's worth it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Just as an FYI, the Ogio Agent is really sweet too.


That bag is pretty sweet.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Im gonna go against the grain here. My view is this.
> You should get a board bag that fits the board as close as you can get it. I have a 155, the bag goes to 155.6. I have plenty of room for clothes and bindings too.
> 
> My problem with going bigger for the purpose of helmets and stuff is possible damage and the new weight factors for flying. See they throw this shit around and if the bag is oversized regardless of how well you conceive you packed it....their is a chance for shifting and ultimately scratches etc.
> ...


Interesting. That's a different way to look at it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm going to counter your counter in that I have experience flying with a large board bag and it has worked well for me. I have a Forum Sheath and a Santa Cruz board bag (can't remember the model on that one) and both are very long - up to a 170 if memory serves me right. I have a 158 and a 166 for boards, and I like travelling with both - you never know when you're gonna get a sweet pow day, and not having my pow board with me would just piss me off. I've travelled with two boards, all my snow clothing (pants, gloves, jacket, long underwear, etc.), helmet, a pair of bindings, and both boots in the board bag and never had any damage to speak of. (I've flown American and Alaskan twice to Canada, and once to Portland with my boards.)

If you're going on a week plus long trip, this is THE best way to free up space in a bag for all your other stuff - gifts you pick up for friends, clothing (gotta look good off the slopes too ya know.), camera gear, more fragile board gear (like goggles and glasses), and if you're like me, yur legal limit for international travel of two bottles of Jameson 18 year. Those things are precious cargo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

my bag sucks, 1 trip and already got a cut in it :laugh:


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Im gonna go against the grain here. My view is this.
> You should get a board bag that fits the board as close as you can get it. I have a 155, the bag goes to 155.6. I have plenty of room for clothes and bindings too.
> 
> My problem with going bigger for the purpose of helmets and stuff is possible damage and the new weight factors for flying. See they throw this shit around and if the bag is oversized regardless of how well you conceive you packed it....their is a chance for shifting and ultimately scratches etc.
> ...


My Ogio Bag has compression straps inside to keep the board in place. If I have extra stuff in the bag, like a helmet, I will put a towel the length of the board under the compression strap with the board to protect the top sheet.


----------

